# Sealing Ravioli



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

Some say egg wash, some say water. Which?

If egg what's the ratio?

Also I am cooking it tomorrow night. For best end result, should I freeze it tonight and then go from freezer to boiling water tomorrow.


----------



## lesstalkmoreroc (May 12, 2008)

I personally stick with just egg white since that's whats laying around the kitchen most often.

freezing fresh pasta is no longer fresh pasta to me you can leave the fresh ravioli in the fridge for one day without worrying about them.

You can layer a baking sheet sprinkled with flour and leave you hand made raviolis on top in layers seperated by parchment paper or a dry towel. DO NOT wrap the ravioli in plastic wrap.

Another option is to have your filling and pasta sheets ready for the day of and just quickly put them together when your ready.

good luck.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

My girlfriend swears my fresh pasta raviolis taste better if frozen first. 

So, i lay them on a baking sheet after I fill them, then put them in the freezer for 20-30 minutes until they just are getting stiff then you can put them in a ziplock in the freezer. 

I seal with 1 egg and a splash of water.


----------



## pepper (Jul 19, 2007)

I vote for egg wash too. When sealing your raviolis do you use a crimper? a fork? or your fingers? I've always wondered if the crimpers are worth while.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

fingers....easier for me to get all the air out....

but I've gotten a "cutter" that makes things a little "neater" looking....

the cutter looks just like a cookie cutter.


----------



## smilie (Jan 25, 2007)

Just water works fine. I have never had mine split open. Mine usually fall apart in the middle because I love melt-in-your-mouth, very thin dough for my ravs. But I also love a lot of cheese and so a couple will inevitably bust open because they can't take it... :lol:


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

I think a good thick, sticky eggwash is the best. But that's just me


----------

